
Darwin/macOS emulation layer for Linux - macco
https://github.com/darlinghq/darling
======
Lio
Could anyone say how mature this project is and how much of macOS is covered?

I must have missed that in the readme and didn’t see it in the wiki.

Either way it’s a great idea keyup the good work.

~~~
stingraycharles
I recall that anything visual is not yet supported, and that it’s limited to
CLI tools only.

~~~
rijoja
Isn't there an open source implementation of Cocoa?

~~~
krylon
I think GNUstep is the closest approximation, but I have no clue how
compatible it is to Cocoa.

------
iamgopal
Can we imagine a future where xcode works and ios app being developed on
Ubuntu ?

~~~
exikyut
As someone who's never had a Mac, I get the impression Xcode is the equivalent
of Windows Update circa IE6 (ActiveX control and all) - so horribly and
messily integrated into the system, that adequately sandboxing it such that it
doesn't fall over every 6 seconds would be the equivalent of making a
perpetual motion machine that can turn yak shavings into kitchen sinks.

The person who commits to designing, building and maintaining this - and
achieves their goal - will not be sane. Carefully consider before inviting
them to developer conferences.

(NB, as this is currently at -1: The bit above about insanity is meant as a
lighthearted joke :P)

NB2, now this is fluctuating even further: This was written with a humorous
note but sincerely. If I'm wrong about Xcode I'd be happy to learn as much -
and glad to be wrong, as well. I've just heard that Xcode is a disaster to
maintain, and that eg merely downgrading Xcode version can break all of macOS,
requiring a full reinstall. This being said, having Xcode work on Linux (and
Windows...) would be awesome, in theory.

